# Am I missing something?



## Ancalagon (Feb 27, 2009)

I recall there was a thread here decrying the demise of the Tolkien Forum (not the coffee one, it's still here, and so it should be as apparently Walter makes a great cup but that's another matter altogether )

IT appears all Ulairi's posts have gone and threads started by him? Is this the case, I thought those days were long gone where a members entire contribution was wiped off the board. I recall it happened to Walter at one point and much of his indepth, insightful and admirable research went with it! It was truly a shame as I know the painstaking work that went into some of the replies and it appears the same for Ulairi. Despise him or love him, his work in relation to Tolkien should remain....or maybe I am just missing something entirely!

Love Ancalagon, your friendly neighbourhood Dragon


----------



## Bucky (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, there seems to be something amiss....

I'm not one who involves himself this type of 'political intrigue', but it's pretty tough to miss with about 10 active posters around here......


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 27, 2009)

*sigh*

It is true, I've scanned, searched and strived to find a post 

If there is an issue with a member, take it up with the posts that offend, not the entire contribution!


----------



## Aulë (Feb 27, 2009)

I think the Mods have taken this a few steps too far. Sure there was a bit of tension between them and Úlairi, but that was all it was - he wasn't attacking any other forumers, and he was generating some of the best discussion on the forum in months. Could he please be reinstated so this forum can continue being worthwhile to visit?

This reminds me of the time that I was having an arguement with Eriol in the debate tournament and in a hissy fit I deleted the tournament scoreboard. After a moment of inward reflection and a few wise words from Gothmog I realised that I was punishing other forumers for my dislike of Eriol, so I replaced the scoreboard and did my best to put the Eriol issue aside for the rest of the tournament. Perhaps a few parallels there? Some members have put a lot of time and effort into posts in Úlairi's threads...


----------



## Illuin (Feb 27, 2009)

_



Some members have put a lot of time and effort into posts in Úlairi's threads

Click to expand...

_ 
I sure have, and I didn't save any of those posts either. I'm sure it's just some kind of glitch. I wouldn't worry about it. I've had some strange things happen recently that were just due to a "glitch".


----------



## Walter (Feb 27, 2009)

Ancalagon said:


> ....as apparently Walter makes a great cup but that's another matter altogether )


How do you guess? 



> I recall it happened to Walter at one point and much of his indepth, insightful and admirable research went with it! It was truly a shame as I know the painstaking work that went into some of the replies and it appears the same for Ulairi.


It did not happen to me. To do the powers justice, I have to say that it was I who deleted all my Tolkien related posts back then. IIRC I have explained my reasons for that already some years ago, I think the thread is still buried somewhere here...



> Love Ancalagon, your friendly neighbourhood Dragon


Dragons can be so cuddly creatures, can't they?


----------



## Uminya (Feb 28, 2009)

Aulë said:


> Could he please be reinstated so this forum can continue being worthwhile to visit?



Ulairi, the Nucleus of TTF


----------



## Aulë (Feb 28, 2009)

Ciryaher said:


> Ulairi, the Nucleus of TTF


 Well considering that half of the active discussion topics now no longer exist, that is a half truth.


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 28, 2009)

Apologies Walter, my memory is not what it used to be. However, I am sure there are instances in the past where members, when removed, have had work moved with them. 
Not that I have any particular issue with a mods decision to ban Ulairi, I do not know enough about the circumstances to comment. I just don't like to see entire threads of peoples work removed, that's all really.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 28, 2009)

Nothing is amiss, it's just that April came a little early this year, what with global warming and all.


----------



## Walter (Feb 28, 2009)

Ithrynluin said:


> Nothing is amiss, it's just that April came a little early this year, what with global warming and all.


Wow ... thanks for making things transparent, here! I was beginning to believe in some sort of communal Fata Morgana...


----------



## Aulë (Feb 28, 2009)

Itchy!...why I oughta *throttling motion*


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 2, 2009)

I want to do more than throttle you Ithrynluin. When I came here the other day, seeing that all my threads had been removed without so much as a whisper or even a PM informing me lest I get the wrong idea; I was livid.

I made a personal vow not to come back to TTF until I felt that the moderation had changed to a point where people aren't selected to be the brunt of bad jokes based on biased opinions of former offences. I realize that you were "cleaning" the forum but I wasn't informed at all that my threads would be deleted; which I find incredibly ironic that my threads were removed and naught else (as far as I can tell).

Next time, get your act together and have the decency to let me know.

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 2, 2009)

I know, I know, I'm horrible. 

And just to nudge you further along the path of enlightenment, the April in my previous post did not refer to any spring cleaning.


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 8, 2009)

This reminds me of the riddles that surrounded the disappearance of the old MERPG content.

Ivan - you're starting to sound like Pence.


----------



## Illuin (Mar 8, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Nóm*
> _Ivan - you're starting to sound like Pence._


 
Is that some kind of hint regarding Ithrynluin's true identity? Is Ithy that member of the _"*Mod*-head trinity"_ that walks among us. 

_"And they shall call his name Ithrynluin, which being interpreted is, Dapence with us" _


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 8, 2009)

I suddenly doubt everything I told Ithrynluin in confidence.

Whatever was deleted, I hope it can be returned if it didn't violate any rules. And whoever did this should tell us why, so we can all go on being confident it will not happen to our posts. Otherwise why bother?


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 8, 2009)

Nóm said:


> I suddenly doubt everything I told Ithrynluin in confidence.
> 
> Whatever was deleted, I hope it can be returned if it didn't violate any rules. And whoever did this should tell us why, so we can all go on being confident it will not happen to our posts. Otherwise why bother?



Well said Nóm. Looks like I'll have to tread carefully around here or I'll be censored. So much for the First Amendment...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 8, 2009)

Was something deleted? 

I suppose I'll have to spell it out - when I said April came a little early this year, I was referring to April Fools' Day, but I guess people prefer a good scandal in the form of (phantom) spring cleaning/mass deletion.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, Ithrynluin. That's why I also mentioned being the brunt of a bad joke. I'm curious, why was I in particular selected for this prank? A lot of people obviously weren't too amused by it; and it infuriated me to the point that I left for a couple of days with virtually no intention to return. 

Hilarious...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Walter (Mar 8, 2009)

Aprilatio praecox, huh? 

Believe that and you'll believe everything...


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 8, 2009)

Walter said:


> Aprilatio praecox, huh?
> 
> Believe that and you'll believe everything...


 
More like _auctorita praecox_...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah, Ulairi, the smug, witty joker who can dish it out but can't take it; the reformed "rebel" who promises that this time around he's _reeeally_ changed, professes embarrassment at his former "ridiculous teenage behaviour" (was it?) and then proceeds to slide back comfortably into his old self; and this latest one who is genuinely hurt because of the cruel jabs of the wicked moderators, we hates them and wants to throttle them... We are in agreement, it is hilarious. 

After vouching for your return and mediating on your behalf, I am just plain tired of you. Call me gullible, but I honestly believed we were seeing a new, mature Ulairi, and welcomed you with open arms. However, from here on out, you'll be standing on thin ice. No one's going to push you in, just be careful not to stomp too hard.

I was going to close this thread, but I'm sure Ulairi will want to rant some more, so I'll leave it open just for a bit more.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 8, 2009)

Ithrynluin said:


> Ah, Ulairi, the smug, witty joker who can dish it out but can't take it


 
Take what? Thread deletion? Arbitrary infractions? The only weapon I can wield is wit. You, on the other hand, have a vast armament at your disposal; and it seems as though you're quite prepared to use it.



Ithrynluin said:


> the reformed "rebel" who promises that this time around he's _reeeally_ changed, professes embarrassment at his former "ridiculous teenage behaviour" (was it?) and then proceeds to slide back comfortably into his old self; and this latest one who is genuinely hurt because of the cruel jabs of the wicked moderators, we hates them and wants to throttle them... We are in agreement, it is hilarious.


 
Sliding into my old self? I believe that my behaviour here has been naught but _reformed_. Sure, I've insulted a few people since my return; but the only people that I have blatantly done so to has been in sheer retaliation. I never instigated open attack on any member of this board since my return. That comment is utterly biased and reflects more on your maturity than my own. I'm just glad that we're no longer seeing through a glass darkly when it comes to your veiled contempt for me. I have absolutely no issue with the moderation of this forum whatsoever, save one... you. So let's just leave the other mods out of this one as you should be able to handle this one little insignificant pustule all by your big self. *Pop!*

Oh, hold the phone, is this what you might call "_taking it_", Ithrynluin? 



Ithrynluin said:


> After vouching for your return and mediating on your behalf, I am just plain tired of you. Call me gullible, but I honestly believed we were seeing a new, mature Ulairi, and welcomed you with open arms. However, from here on out, you'll be standing on thin ice. No one's going to push you in, just be careful not to stomp too hard.


 
*shudders* Terrifying! Thin ice. I'll stand right on a crack and let you jump around if you like, Ithrynluin, as that's exactly what you've been doing these past few months anyway. You call infractions for spamming and insulting other members based upon completely ridiculous double-standards a welcoming notion? Well, I guess with friends like these...

What do you believe a typical, cordial welcome would be then? A handshake? A smile? A grenade? 

Vouching for me? It really must be an early April Fool's Day. 



Ithrynluin said:


> I was going to close this thread, but I'm sure Ulairi will want to rant some more, so I'll leave it open just for a bit more.


 
Why close a thread when there are legitimate questions being asked? Hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil? 

Seriously Ithrynluin, just ban me! I dare you. It would be the delicious frosty icing on this cake of unmitigated BS. 

*EDIT:* Bet you this post will be edited.  I wonder if I'll be able to post tomorrow? 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi. * Just thought I'd add the smiley.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 8, 2009)

G...reat. There you are, then.


----------

